# bland diet for how long



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

how many days do i keep her on the blend diet before i start feeding her regular food again transitioning it back?


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Please consider keeping Pearl on the bland diet for at least a couple more days. It won't hurt her, and gives her time to heal from whatever caused her vomiting. How is she doing?

When my chis are sick, we feed bland cooked chicken with white rice and add warm water (to make a "broth") for at least a couple of days or more, until they're well. When they're well, we go back to feeding them their regular dog food (Wellness Core) mixed in warm water and a little bit of cooked vegetables (peas, carrots, grean beans).


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

Took her in to vet yesterday mini blood panel work done all good,x-rays,given some science diet food so i won't have to worry about balancing the food amounts,some antinesa medicine,iv fluid,so far so good.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

As long as she is eating and everything is OK, then I'd transition her back to her regular food over at least a week. Start with very little, slowly increase it. If she starts to vomit, stop immediately. Slowly, slowly is the answer.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

susan davis said:


> As long as she is eating and everything is OK, then I'd transition her back to her regular food over at least a week. Start with very little, slowly increase it. If she starts to vomit, stop immediately. Slowly, slowly is the answer.


do you think that the quick change from one protein to the another cause the vomiting?vet says she got gastritis i am guessing that could have been the problem right


----------

